# Crediting Contributors



## jamesjhaeck (Jun 25, 2015)

I think it's a great format! (Any personal biases aside.  )


----------



## thom_likes_gaming (Jun 25, 2015)

That looks quite nice to me.


----------



## Maggan (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to know upfront who has created what I am reading. That, in my mind has always includes the writer and the illustrator.

The layout and the editor, not so much interest in that. But I think that putting them up front is a good thing, to make the readers a bit more aware of what goes into an article, lift up the unsung heroes so to speak.

So I approve.


----------



## Evhelm (Jun 25, 2015)

I approve.


----------



## Von Ether (Jun 25, 2015)

I've seen it already in several indie companies.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Kamaloo (Jun 26, 2015)

I approve too!


----------



## Gnarl45 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm not really sure it makes sense.

I don't think the name of the author is there to give the author credit for his work. I think it’s more like a brand name. The name of the author gives you an idea of the style, nature, and quality of the writing. You can get an idea of the quality of the illustrations and layout by flipping through the pages or by looking at the cover. I think that is why the name of the author is on the cover and the name of everybody is in the credits.

You could also remove the name of the author from the cover. It doesn’t make a lot of sense to leave his name because your patrons are getting every article. It would make sense it you had a pay-per-article model.

It’s nice that you’re concerned about giving everybody in your team the credit they deserve though. I would appreciate it if I were in their shoes.


----------

